

Facebook Hiring Process Sucks - MenaMena123
http://selltip.com/facebook-hiring-process-sucks

======
kickme444
Sounds like you only got into the 1st step of the interview process, not sure
it's very responsible to deem their process as sucking when you haven't
actually been through it.

Also, the next person who thinks about interviewing you is going to find this
post, see that you write as though you were posting to your facebook wall
(with all the lols) and never even give you a phone interview.

~~~
MenaMena123
ooo im so scared please dont see my posts, come on who cares, speak your mind
and forget about the corporate junk.

------
kevinherron
Yikes. Hope he interviews better than he writes.

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
That was my first impression too. Facebook's process may very well suck, but
it's likely that the real reason why this person didn't get the job was poor
communication skills.

Protip: a female over the age of 18 is generally referred to as a "woman," not
a "girl," particularly when that person works in the part of the company that
is responsible for enforcing rules about workplace sexism.

~~~
rick888
Really? "Girl" is considered sexist these days?

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
Put it this way: if you're male, would you be OK with someone in a
professional context calling you "boy"?

~~~
rick888
"Boy", no. "Guy", yes. I guess I should be calling them "gals", instead.

I'm sorry, but it just doesn't have the same connotation. "Girl" is not sexist
and I'm going to continue to use it, even in a professional setting.

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
Enjoy your limited career, then.

------
oniTony
I had a very different experience. HR person was in Palo Alto, and went out of
his way to set himself up with Skype (as I have no actual phone number) to
talk with me at my choice of times.

Overall I was pleased with their HR, although it was odd that there was only
one SDE phone interview (as oppose to typical pair of phone interviews that
Amazon and Google has).

------
kposehn
I had a great experience with the Austin team - very nice people, prompt and
reliable. A sample size of one does not indicate an overall rule; that said,
anyone else had a good/bad experience with them?

~~~
jacques_chester
> A sample size of one does not indicate an overall rule

It is, however, good enough to be upvoted on HN.

------
MenaMena123
In all honesty that was just my experience, I'm sorry for saying exactly how
it went. Sorry Facebook lovers and please don't take everything so seriously.
:)

